

Tell HN: I live in Moscow and I want to give away some cool books - vladx

Hey, guys! I have a bunch of cool books that I want to give away to good people.<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Tech and Programming<p>- Practical Common Lisp<p>- Pragmatic Programmer<p>- Calculus Made Easy by Silvanus Thompson<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Nonfiction<p>- The Personal MBA<p>- The Element by Ken Robinson<p>- Long Walk to Freedom (autobiography by Nelson Mandela)<p>- So Good They Can&#x27;t Ignore You by Cal Newport<p>- The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus<p>- A Briefd History of Time<p>- The Google Story<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Fiction<p>- Atlas Shrugged<p>- The Fault in Our Stars<p>- The Hobbit<p>- Rose Madder by Stephen King<p>- A Storm of Swords (Game of Thrones 3rd book)<p>And a bunch of great books on writing comedy and screenwriting.<p>Besides, if you&#x27;re interested - I have Arduino, Raspberry Pi, and a little robot-platform building kit, you might find it useful =)<p>My phone:
8-919-726-00-15<p>Call&#x2F;text me if you&#x27;re interested =)
======
maxvalue
Are you emigrating from Russia and getting rid of the old stuff you are not
going to be taking with you?

~~~
vladx
No, I've just bought myself a tablet and figured that from now on I will do
all of my reading on it. I like the idea of having as little "stuff" as
possible, ideally - just laptop, tablet, some cloth, and backpack.

------
dividead
Can i have Atlas?

~~~
vladx
Yeah, sure. Text me, I'll give you my address.

